# quick releases



## steel515 (Sep 6, 2004)

what quick releases do you think are safe and light?
(no bolt on axles.) Are salsa's "heavy"?


----------



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

I just bought a pair of WilliamsCycling carbon skewers. They are exactly 72 grams

they are $49 /pr


----------



## Juanmoretime (Nov 24, 2001)

steel515 said:


> what quick releases do you think are safe and light?
> (no bolt on axles.) Are salsa's "heavy"?


Omniracers, I've been using mine for over a year and zero issues.

http://cgi.ebay.com/OMNI-Racer-Tita...hZ018QQcategoryZ36144QQtcZphotoQQcmdZViewItem


----------



## rkb (Apr 4, 2007)

*light skewers*

I like the Zipp Ti skewers, they are advertised at 85 grams per set, mine weigh in at 88. These do come with a weight limit, I think it is 180lbs.........Price- about 50 bucks on Ebay.


----------



## epicxt (Apr 26, 2005)

*Dang!*

Those Omniracers are seriously light! Hmmm...may have to look into those...


----------



## iliveonnitro (Feb 19, 2006)

+1 for omni and other similarly designed knockoffs. They're light and effective.

Fine print: haven't used them personally, but have heard good stuff from friends.


----------



## Flat Out (Aug 9, 2007)

I have these DT Swiss and I like them a lot. 75g. $135.


----------



## bdc88 (Apr 14, 2006)

OmniRacer for sure. I have them on three bikes now with zero problems or issues. They are about as light as you can get and work amazingly well.


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

Yes, Salsa QR's are heavy.

Also -
Extralite Aliens 2









*58g

*Carbon Ti








*51g*


----------



## odeum (May 9, 2005)

heavy is relative, my ti salsas are 90 some grams, got em near new for 40 something...




steel515 said:


> what quick releases do you think are safe and light?
> (no bolt on axles.) Are salsa's "heavy"?


----------



## JetSpeed (Nov 18, 2002)

What do those Aleins go for a pair Dirtboy?

Nevermind. . . . found em' $175!


----------



## JetSpeed (Nov 18, 2002)

Anyone know about how mach a pair of 04' Mavic "K's"
SL skewers weight? 

It's got me thinking about snagging a nice light set of skewers.


----------



## terzo rene (Mar 23, 2002)

I like the Omni but Bold Precision are my favorite. Much sturdier construction with less than a 10g weight penalty.


----------



## wilier (Mar 16, 2002)

steel515 said:


> what quick releases do you think are safe and light?
> (no bolt on axles.) Are salsa's "heavy"?


As has been discussed, Salsa Ti skewers are really not that heavy. You might add 10 grams, which in the grand scheme of things is really nothing. For a reduction of another 20 or 30 grams (which the ultralight stuff being posted is) you'll be paying an extra $$. Up to you if it's worth it. Generally, there are much better places to spend an extra $50. The Salsa Ti works fine, Zipps good, etc... The standards. I like function and safety in skewers over light.


----------



## nrspeed (Jan 28, 2005)

Bold Precision Ti come in around 50 grams for the set. They are pretty sturdy too.


----------



## JetSpeed (Nov 18, 2002)

FWIW, my Mavic "K" SL's skewers weight in at 52g each. This
wheel set is about 4-5 years old now.

I took them to a Fed Ex drop-off place and they kindly weighed 
they for me. Again, FWIW.


----------

